# Abandoned pub Norfolk 2015



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2015)

I saw this pub while going elsewhere.i had a quick loo around the outside and saw a way in. So decided as it was on a busy road it would be best done an early morning.anyway fast forward a few weeks later I was in nice and early,sat around in the dark for a bit waiting for the light.while I was waiting I had a wander around to get familiar with the place and make sure no one else was in there with me.i was shocked how clean the pub was,not one bit of damage.the decay is slowly setting in.but that's it,the pub was built in the 1850's and shut down about three years ago.it must have shut at Christmas time because Christmas lights were still up.and a Christmas card sat on the bar..sorry if I have not named it or gave externals or much info.but this place is in such good condition I would like to see it stay that way as long as I can..oh and if any of you have been on here long enough to remember man of two worlds,he lived here for many years as a boy with his parents..























































Some from the upstairs living area


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Absolutely amazing photos Mikeymutt! I particularly like picture 11


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 7, 2015)

Full marks for this post! I wouldn't mind giving this a visit.


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't know about going for a quick loo outside but great photos!


----------



## smiler (Dec 7, 2015)

You didn't take Rubex to the boozer then, understandable but I reckon she'd have got some interesting and imaginative Shots.
Great post Mikey shame the damps got in, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2015)

smiler said:


> You didn't take Rubex to the boozer then, understandable but I reckon she'd have got some interesting and imaginative Shots.
> Great post Mikey shame the damps got in, Thanks





Thank you smiler..sadly no she was not on this one.I wished she had because exploring without her does not seem the same.even when she is annoying me and being horrible..but you just know she would be laying under the pumps trying to get the last drop out


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome mate you always do a great job some nice items still in there


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

Amazing report mate! I regularly drink in pubs more decaying than that. 
Spot on photography, love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Amazing it hasn't been knocked about yet!Excellent shots,thanks for showing.


----------

